# Point Scheibenbremsadapter für Rahmen ohne Aufnahme



## Civic_EC9 (24. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...48315&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


Biete hier einen Point Scheibenbremsadapter an. (145mm, für 26er Bikes)

Er ist für Bikes, die am Rahmen hinten keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme haben. Für Rahmen mit vertikalem Ausfallende (7mm 8mm)
Technisch ist dieser Adapter die beste Adaptionslösung, da er sich am Cantisockel abstützt und somit der Rahmen nicht stark belastet wird.

Habe ihn nur einmal angebaut gehabt, aber bin noch nichtmal mit gefahren, es gefällt mir einfach von der Optik her nicht an meinem Bike. Original Rechnung von letzter Woche, wo ich ihn gekauft habe, lege ich bei. Hat 62,95 EUR gekostet.

Schrauben etc. sind alle bei.
Infos gibts bei pointbike.de unter Produkte -> Point Racing -> Brakes

Greetz,
Ben


----------

